# Help im really worried



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Im really worried about my little cat who is heavily pregnant, i cant feel the babies moving! i used to be able to feel loads of little lumps and bumps about 1-2 weeks ago and now i cant feel any, her tummy is large and quite hard and her coat also looks crappy! like dandruff. am i worrying for nothing and should i even be able to feel the kittens moving, i have no idea when she got pregnant but i dont think she has long to go, i would estimate she maybe 7-8weeks.
Thanks
Jayne


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have no advice for you other than if you are really worried to please take her to the vet.

Hope she and the babies turn out ok.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

It's hard for us to say what's going on. I'm no expert, but I would expect to feel something, even though the kittens have grown and there may be little room for them to move much.

Given that you have also seen changes in her skin condition, I would take her to the vet ASAP. If something has gone wrong with the pregnancy, her life could be in danger. 

Please get her checked out and let us know what happens. Best of luck.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

I have given her a really good brush tonight and i couldn't beleive how much was comming out! it was really downy hair which is probably her winter coat sheding, i think she feels better. She is still eating little and often but not as much as she was before, she is normally a very healthy cat, as i really look after her and adore her.
Her dandruff comes and goes, she last had it about a month ago and i gave her some mackrel and it cleared up, i think she may have dry skin....
Still concerned about the kittens though, but dont know what to exspect as never had a cat with kittens before. should you feel them moving? 
Jayne


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

I would really like to add a picture like you have so you can see what my daisy looks like, how do you do this?
Thanks


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Just click on "Cat Photos" at the top of the page then click "My Gallery". There you can upload pics from your HD and use them in a post, like this:








Or if you want to use one of your pics as your avatar, you can upload it to your gallery and then edit your profile to have that as your avatar. Avatars have be below a certain size, so choose a small pic for that.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*My little daisy*

Well i have uploaded the picture so lets see if it works xx


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*taken pics of pregnant Daisy duke*

Hi i have taken some pics tonight of my Daisy Duke, she doesn't look so large in these snaps, what do you think?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## RockysMom (Jun 27, 2005)

If I were you I'd call your vet and ask him/her if all this is normal or not. Would save you from more worry.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I used to breed Siamese cats. The kittens moved up until the last day. It's important to see a vet, because if the kittens have died, your cat could die. She's a lovely cat. Please have the vet check her. Unless she's going to have only a couple of kittens, she's not full term yet.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

oh god, do you think they maybe dead? why do they die? oh im so concerned...
She is still nesting and looking around in drawes and stuff and i have made her a bed up in my wardrobe, do you think she would be doing all this if they were dead? or would she not know? oh that sounds stupid, of course she wont know!
Sorry but im stressing now, im taking her to the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We can't be sure, Jaynella. That's why I recommended that you take her to the vet. Also, she should have a good appetite. I think she _would_ notice they were not moving however. Put her on your lap, rest your hand on her side gently, and hope she stays there long enough for you to feel movement. Don't be impatient. 

Then, if there's still doubt, take her to the vet. I'll be praying for her and the little ones. I sincerely hope all is well. I know how much you love her, so make certain all is well. God bless.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Thankyou i will, she is upstais in her bed i heard her scratching (scent marking i think) i will go get her a give her a cuddle and see if i can feel anything, i will keep you posted.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hopefully, everything will be just fine. It's so hard to worry! Glad to hear she'll be checked out by a vet.

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I hope everything's alright. If I were in your shoes, I know I'd be having a stroke right about now. I'm very glad you're taking her to the vet, the important thing is to not waste time! Even if you think nothing's wrong and it's just your imagination, it's worth checking out. Better to be safe than sorry, somebody once said.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Good morning*

Well Daisy slept in with me all night last night and i lay there patiently with my hand on her tummy (she loved it) and i think i may have felt a little movement but im wondering if she really is not that far gone, i remember feeling lots of little lumps that would shift really quickly as soon as i touched them and that was when her tummy was still quite soft (about two weeks ago) now her tummy is really hard so it difficult to feel anything.
I have contacted the PDSA as im hoping they can offer some support as im on a low income and live on my own with my little girl so money is always tight.
I really want to do the best by daisy and if you know of any support people like me can get then please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

How is Daisy doing? Were you able to get her to a vet?


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Daisy is doing fine*

Hello all, just to let you know Daisy is doing fine and still pregnant! she is getting really big now and does seem quite uncomfortable, the kittens are very active and poor daisy doesn't get much rest as they are constantly jiggling about bless them, im sooooo excited and cant wait to see how many she will have and what they look like.

Jayne x

P.s she has started eating alot of grass, so i guess she maybe feeling a little sick too????


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so happy the kittens are alive and kicking! Do you have cat grass in a pot? She should not be allowed outside for her sake and the babies. Watch for her looking in cupboards or closets for a nesting place. Have you prepared a cozy box in a dimly lighted secluded spot. Keep us informed, please! This might help, also: 

http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/CATS/catbirth.HTM

Some sources say cats eat grass because they have hairballs or to acquire folic acid, which they need in small amounts.

http://www.moggies.co.uk/behaviour.html


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information, why should she not go out? she has been looking around in closets and drawes for about a week now but i have had a box made up for her under my daughters bed because she always sleeps under there, i did initially put it in the airing cubord but she never went in there and didn't like it, i wouldn't be surprised if she has hairballs because she is moulting so much right now and it's hard to keep up with all the brushing, there is just so much hair...... i will keep her in from now on then x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You don't want the kittens exposed to danger outside. Also, she would keep moving them if people came by. I wouldn't want to miss out on the birth for anything. In addition, she could get pregnant while still nursing. I'm sure you don't want that, as sweet as kittens are. The shelters are euthanizing thousands of unwanted moggies a week. It's tragic! Some people don't value what's not expensive, and, of course there are feral colonies and strays going hungry.  

Most of us in the US never allow our cats out because of the danger of fights and infection, large dogs or other animals, and cars.  

Have you tried the box in the closet? My cat LOVED the closet. (when I bred Siamese cats, that is.) See where she seems to like it.  Give us all of the news, please! I don't think you have long to wait. Watch for the mucous plug; then you know she's about to give birth.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Mucus Plug??? yuk*

Mucus Plug??? yuk what's that? she has just come in luckly so i have closed the window as she broke the cat flap the other night trying to get out so i have taped it up..... i have noticed sometimes over the last few days her tummy has gone a very odd shape and very hard and her babies all stick out...i must admit she has got very loving the past few days and is constantly eating and wanting my attention... i love her so much and even more so as my little boy cat got run over last year and i was devestated, so much so that i moved to a quieter area and then got Daisy!

Jayne x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If she wants lots of attention, she's very close to delivery. I checked my female frequently for discharge. 

from netcat.org:

If the queen passes the "plug" a yellow-pink material with the consistency of room temperature Chapstick, delivery is often imminent (though this is not ALWAYS the case).


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that Daisy and her babies are doing well!! Thanks for letting us know. Of course, we'll be waiting for news about the babies! 

It does sound like she's nearing the end, with the expected nesting and affectionate behavior. It sounds like you're keeping a close eye on her which is great. She should be having those babies any time now.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Do cats*

Do cat 's have braxton hicks like humans? Daisy's tummy keeps going really hard and one baby sticks right out of her side, it's does look weird!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you see actual contractions for a hour without a kitten, please call the vet. That kitten might be too large for the birth canal, especially in a young cat's first litter. I have never seen Braxton-Hicks contractions near the due date. The vet will either give your cat pitossin to make the contractions effective or do a caesarean, depending on the size of the kitten and the bone structure of the mother cat. A dead kitten would eventually cause an infection in mother cat and other kittens. They could all die. 

Yes, it's frightening, but it's true. We took in a stray who could not deliver her last kitten, and the vet was forced to do a Caesarean section. Please call the vet for advice.

How long have these contractions been going on? You don't want her to suffer if she can't deliver the kitten. I'm praying for her.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*I didn't even know!*

I didn't even know they were contractions, they have just started happening today, she is still quite active and running down the stairs etc and the kittens are very lively!! But her mother had to have a c section when she was born, could this be a hereditary thing?


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

I have also noticed her vagina if that's what a cats one is called is a little larger, before it was never really visable but when she was on my lap today i noticed it, i guess this could maybe be another sign she could be ready soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Genetics could play a role in the size of her pelvis. It sounds as if she's ready to give birth. Please call the vet if you have been seeing contractions. It will be obvious is she is bearing down. After an hour, don't take chances please. Make a phone call, and get some professional advice. 

In the meantime, get everything ready for the birth. Towels for rubbing up the kittens, a syringe to clear their mouths, if possible, Alchol to sterilize scizzors, scizzors, of coures (for the umbilical cords, but only if necessary.) Extra towels and papers to provide a clean bed after the birthing is over. Well, this is all listed in the links I gave you. Always be prepared for an emergency. Sometimes there's not time for the mother to get the sack off of one baby, dry it, and stimulate it before she has to bear down for the next kitten. Gather your kit; have an emergency number ready, and read the links. Good luck. I hope all goes well.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Still no kitties*

Still no kittes and Daisy is still eating fine and not bearing down yet, what would this look like by the way? she is sleeping and eating fine and seems happy and has not had anymore contractions..... i will keep you posted, thanks for all your advice, i have also spoken to the vet and have been given the emergency number should i need it,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Her abdomen would pull in hard and she might cry. Suck in your abdomen, and you'll get the idea. Bearing down is like holding your breath and pushing down hard. I'm glad you have the ER number.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh no no she definately is not doing that..... im off to bed now so i will post again in the morning and let you know if anything has happend x


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Still no sign of the kittens today x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's Friday night. Just wondering if there has been a change. Don't let her out, please! It will happen when you least expect it, and when you're very busy or ready for bed!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Please update us on Daisy. How is she doing? Has she had her kittens? Were they delivered vaginally or by cesarian?


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there, No sign of the kittens yet. Daisy is still doing well, this seems to be taking forever! I think it maybe sometime this weekend though!
Her nipples have changes again and her tummy seems to be filling up with milk or something as her nipples before we just nipples but now they are quite swollen around the nipples too like there is milk there?? not sure if it is that but im keeping a close eye on her and im home all the time which is lucky, i will keep you posted x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, her milk would cause swelling. Keep an eye on her private area for discharge.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

I think it maybe tonight guy's she's acting really weird! she keeps following me everywhere, and her tummy has started going hard again, but she's not bearing down at all and she's still eating fine..... do all cat's go off their food before the birth? i have read that they do!Blimey im a real worrier aren't i?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I sure wish I had some experience with this to make you feel better! I've only had one pregnant cat, she was a stray that was already pregnant when I took her in. She wasn't so far along that it was too late to spay her and terminate the pregnancy, but my mother had done that to a cat we had when I was younger and she just wasn't the same after that so I wasn't going to do it to Lil' Bit.

Lil' Bit acted much the same as your cat did right before she gave birth. You may see her water break right before she starts having her kittens. That was what happened for her, anyway, I didn't know why she was being so vocal and clingy until I felt some of the water drop onto my foot while I was at the stove cooking! She may want you to stay right there with her, so be prepared to do that. It will be hard to watch her go through this and not be able to ease her pain. I know I felt bad for Lil' Bit and I promised her right there she would never have to go through that again. If you're going to have your cat spayed after this, you'll have to keep her inside pretty much from now on since they have to wait until her milk dries up before the surgery can be done and you don't want her to get pregnant again before you get her into the vet for the spay.

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, being clingy is a very strong indication that she is soon going to deliver. If you see any signs at all, get yourself a comfy blanked, your emergency kit, the phone, and put her in her box. You can't ease her pain, but my Precious didn't want me to leave her. I gave her my hand to push her back foot against, and I gave her lots of love and soft talking. Also, remember, the water will break, and the kitten will come out, often feet first, and mother cat should remove the sac immediately, or if she's having more contractions, you should do it. 

I hope you did some reading. Mother cat will probably do everything herself, but you'll be ready. I always helped dry the kittens, at least, and provided warmth. Warmth is very important, but a heating pad for small animals is best. Otherwise, wrap a heating pad in towels so that the kittens are not too hot. Set if on low. I hope they're in the house. They can't tolerate the cold. 

When I was breeding Siamese, I free fed my cats, so I didn't notice a lack of appetite. However, when it's over, give her a very tasty can of her favorite food. Keep water and a litter box near enough that she knows they're there when she needs them.

Good luck!


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh my lord, daisy is in the process of giving birth, she has already had four and i dont have much time, it's 5.40am here in England and i have been up since 3am, all seems ok at the moment but i will post later xxxxxx yipeeeee


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh...I hope everything is going well, it's been a few minutes since your last post and if she's not done yet you must be with her or you're sleeping now that she's had them all.

Congratulations! Does this make you a grandma? :lol:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> Oh my lord, daisy is in the process of giving birth, she has already had four and i dont have much time, it's 5.40am here in England and i have been up since 3am, all seems ok at the moment but i will post later xxxxxx yipeeeee


How exciting! When you do post again, post pictures of the babies, too.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*The Kittens are fabulous!*

Im so pleased all is weel and she has four beautiful kittens, two white and black and two all black.
I woke at 3am to hear a kitten crying very loudly, i jumped out of bed and found Daisy under my daughters bed, she had already given birth to two and was just looking at them, i could see on placenta and one kitten was very still and still covered in mucus, i took the quiet one and it was freezing cold so i got a towl and moved both the kittens onto my bed and put my electric blanket on to warm them up, i had to remove a yuky covering from the little cold one's face as it looked like it was still in some sort of bag! i then called my mum for assistance and she drove straight round.
Daisy looked terrified and to be honest so was i but i kept my calm, Daisy wasnt cleaning them so i got my sterile scissors and cut the cords and rubbed them all over with a towel, before i knew it she had popped another two out, but i had to cut all the cords, it was so scary! after the little one that was not moving much had warmed up and was dry it was fine,,,,, 
I changed her paper and towels in her box in my closet and put her and the kittens in there, Daisy was really hungry and ate two bowls of food.
I was worried at first because she wouldn't lay down with them to let them suckle but i think it was because she was hungry because after she ate she has been much more relaxed and the babies are so sweet i love them all,
My mum has gone home to get batteries for the camera so i can post pictures of my little darlings.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Here are the pictures of my little kitties*

Well here are the first pictures of my little one's..... It's quite hard to see them as they are so tiny and all black!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Any advice on do's & dont's now they are born??


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Don't stress too much :wink:

Follow momma's cues about her babies. Some cats are perfectly comfortable letting you handle the kittens. Other cats are easily stressed. If she seems wary, just try talking to momma softly without touching the little ones.

She may try to move the kittens, which as I understand, is as much instinctual as anything else. I'm not sure how others have delt with it, but you may want to have a back-up nest ready, lest she try moving all the kittens to your sock drawer or something


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

She doesn't mind me touching them at all, however im trying not to touch them and just leave her alone, i think she really trusts me as i had to clean them all up after they were born and i think she know's i was helping...
The moment i walk in the room she start's purring furiously and blinks at me as if to say "hello mummy look what i have here" she seems very proud and although it wasn't such a brilliant birth and i dont think she really knew what she was doing ,she seems to be settling down nicely now and is washing them all and generally being a top class mummy, when she moves and has some food she is very protective and if one of the little one's start crying she growls to obviously warn off the potential dangers to her kitties. x


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Sounds just like Scully was with her kittens  She and I were both pretty inexperienced with the "kitten thing", but she became a *fantastic* mom, I learned as much as I could from her, and the kittens grew up into wonderful cats. Seems like things are going great for you so far!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I'd just let momma do her thing. They're beautiful black kitties! Are you going to keep any of them? Momma cat is very lovely, and looks like she's got things under control.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Well someone told me if you keep a kitten from a litter that it would normally fight alot with it's mother... is this true? I would love to keep one x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I haven't found that to be true at all.  Well, our babies are finally here! Congratulations.  This link should give you all the information you need. If you have specific problems, just ask.

http://cats.about.com/cs/kittencare/a/k ... styear.htm

Remember that Daisy could get pregnant while still nursing the kittens, so you'll need to keep her indoors, with no way for a tomcat to get near her. I love black cats!!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure if that's true. Particularly if Momma and kittens are altered (spayed/neutered)...I would have Momma cat done ASAP to prevent additional litters, and please consider keeping her solely indoors from here on out...there are too many dangers for cats outdoors. If you do plan to keep a kitten or two with momma, she may need your help when it's time for them to be weaned (around 7-8 weeks, usually)...kittens kept with the mother will persist in trying to suckle well after the time it is necessary, and Momma may begin to get fairly annoyed by this behavior. Begin introducing solids (usually wet food for teething reasons) to Momma and kittens around 3-4 weeks...a kitten around 3 weeks will imitate Momma, and may try to munch on a teeny amount of wet food at this time, although this does not mean it is weaned or ready to stop nursing...in fact, they should still be nursing at 4-5 weeks.

I would talk to your vet concerning issues about keeping kittens with Momma.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes i am keeping her in and she hasn't left the bedroom since she's had them...
I will definately be getting her nuetered as it's not fair on her and yes there are already loads of kittens about but i wanted her to have one litter.
Im feeding daisy wet kitten food for the nutrients is this correct? im also giving her dried biscuits, also i need to know about worming the kittens and daisy, im such a novice at this but really want to do everything by the book.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratulations... they're soo precious...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

RE: Worming. This is from the link I gave you:

Seven to Twelve Weeks


> Health Reminder: Your kitten will need his first set of shots by eight weeks, and the second set three or four weeks later. *If an initial veterinary exam was not done at the time of his adoption (highly recommended), he should also be tested for worms.* Topical flea treatment can be started safely at eight weeks.


The likelihood is that the kittens will have worms, since Mother was outdoors. Yhe eggs are easily ingested from licking paws.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello, The kittens are doing well and i so cute i adore them more and more each day, Daisy however has an upset tummy, she has really bad wind and also has had the runs today twice, im feeding her kitten food because i was told it was good for her because of all the nutrients, she also has some dried food too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kitty food is great for a pregnant or nursing mother, but a sudden change in food could give a cat diarrhea. Did you mix a bit of the new with mostly old? You could gradually increase the amount of the new. There is more protein in canned food, so I would recommend that. If you want to give her some dry, I do that only at night, in case my babies get hungry while I'm asleep. 

I'm so glad the babies are doing well. You don't want mother to get dehydrated and devoid of vitamins. I would ask the vet's opinon. Good luck!


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

She has been eating a **** of alot of wet food so maybe i should cut this down, i have been feeding her the kitten food for 2weeks so she should be used to it i guess, she is a very tiny cat so she could be overeating too.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh and also she is comming downstairs a few times a day and leaving her babies, i do ceck on them and they are all usually asleep when she leaves them, but is this ok as she is downstairs with me now and is laying on the floor and looks like she maybe taking a break?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mother cats do that, after a few days. My Precious used to awaken me, so that I would babysit shen they were a bit older! If they make a sound, she'll run right back to them, I'm sure!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> Oh and also she is comming downstairs a few times a day and leaving her babies, i do ceck on them and they are all usually asleep when she leaves them, but is this ok as she is downstairs with me now and is laying on the floor and looks like she maybe taking a break?


Midnight did that, too. She'd take a break from her babies every so often. The only problem with that was the location of the closet she chose to give birth in. You really couldn't hear Star and Lucky mewing for her when they were hungry. What we ended up doing was taking whoever was mewing the loudest and stand at the top of the stairs with the mewing kitten. Midnight would _fly_ upstairs to see what was wrong. It was actually quite cute.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats are amazing mothers.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

yes Daisy cant hear them either so i have got my baby monitor in there now ha ha... well they are babies after all....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> yes Daisy cant hear them either so i have got my baby monitor in there now ha ha... well they are babies after all....


That is SO cute! I wish I had thought of that with Midnight.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

The thing i love the most is the way daisy lays her legs and paws ever so gently over them to comfort them and when they are all scrapping to get a nipple she will instictively roll over to expose as many nipples as possible for them, i am just in ore of them all, i think one maybe dark grey, one black and two black and white.... one think that did baffle me was there were only three placentas and four babies????


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> .... one think that did baffle me was there were only three placentas and four babies????


Maybe Daisy ate it. That's what Midnight did with her babies.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Would she eat one and not the others? i had to cut the cords and clean them all up too...actually i think she may have done as the kitten was freezing and really still when i found it so it probably was the first born as i think it may have been there for 30mins plus poor little thing..... good job i had an electric blanket on my bed to warm the little one's up!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They usually eat all of the placentas. There's a possibility that one has not yet been delivered. If so, she will have to see the vet. Did you leave for a while? It's important to count placentas to make sure they've all been delivered. Watch for an unusual discharge. If there is one, make a vet appointment right away. I hope all is well.


----------



## starzz (Nov 26, 2005)

eating a placenta could be the reason she has the run's , but keep an eye on her just in case the other one has'nt come out as it could cause an infection and make her very poorly


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok will do! im sure she probably ate it and then didn't want the rest! as it was the first kitties that was missing because when i found her she had just given birth to the 2nd one......They were sooooo noisey last night and im not getting much sleep as they are in my closet.... i went and got in my daughters bed as Ella loves them so much and doesn't understand she cant hold them because she is only 3yrs old bless her....Daisy went to the toilet this morning and it's a little more solid, so maybe she's feeling better...cant wait to post more pics as thery are getting bigger everyday...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if everything's looking up! She probably ate that placenta, but keep an eye on her for a rather foul discharge or fever, just in case. It sounds as if you have a healthy patch of new lungs! I think I heard them last night! :wink:


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Should daisy still be bleeding? i picked her up today and i had a little blood on my top and i also noticed a small amout of blood on the blanket in her bed....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

If I remember correctly, Midnight bled for a little bit, too. I think it was for one or two days, while my daughter thinks it was more like one or two _hours_.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The kittens are only 2 days old, right? If it's only a very small amount, I don't think I'd worry. However, there shouldn't be very much, not so much that she can't keep ahead of it and keep clean. There should not be much, and it should be a on the dark side. If there is a lot of bright red blood or any hint of pus, take her to the vet for immediate attention. Keep an eye on her. I wish we knew definitely whether she ate the missing placenta. :?:


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes the kittens are only 2 days old, there is not loads of it, it's a bit like spotting, she is cleaning herself but i guess she cant always catch it.
Sorry to keep asking loads of questions but i just went upstairs and daisy is still laying at the top of the stairs asleep, i checked on all her kittens and they are all asleep and huddled together, is she just taking a break? she does stay with them alot during the day but seems to take longer breaks in the evening!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jayne, if they're sleeping and are warm, there's no problem with her taking a break. It sounds as if she's giving them the care they need. Don't worry about asking questions. We're here to help!


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Jeanie i was just thinking she mayb loosing interest in them as silly as that sounds.... im just a worry wart x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's really rare for a cat to be a bad mother. It happens, but not often.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning all, Daisy seems to been not covering up her poo at the moment and i was woken at 5am again today from the smell, it's awful, my whole house smelt real bad.... why does she do this?


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*Daisy's Kittens at 3 days old and going strong!*

Here are the latest pics of the kittens, at just 3 days old they are so much bigger......

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/tags/3/


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Daisy's Kittens at 3 days old and going strong!*



jayneella said:


> Here are the latest pics of the kittens, at just 3 days old they are so much bigger......
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/tags/3/


Oh, how cute! They're adorable. How many boys/girls?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The kittens are very sweet. Is the foul smell only her BM? Could it be the discharge? 

Has the diarrhea stopped? Have you changed her dry food recently? Yes, I think you changed her to Kitten Chow. If that change was sudden, it could cause diarrhea. It's richer, and a sudden change is not a good idea. You'll need to have the answers to those questions before you call the vet. I don't know why she's not covering her BM. If it's diarrhea, that might be one reason. There might be others.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

To be honest i think it was the sudden change in food, and her dry bics i couldn't get the usual brand so it could be that also, i have reverted back to normal and she is fine.....
I dont know if they are boys or girls, i dont know how to tell. i have so many people wanting them already but im so picky who they will be going too....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> I dont know if they are boys or girls, i dont know how to tell.


I'll have to search back through the forum, but there's a link that shows how to tell if they're boys or girls that I gave to someone else whose cat had kittens. Right now I have to get my kids ready for school, but as soon as they're out the door, I'll jump back on here and search for it.

*ETA:*Here's the link to help you determine how many boys/girls http://www.vetinfo.com/csexcat.html.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

I just have to chime in... Looking at those three day old pictures, I would swear that was Otis and not Daisy. If he wasn't in front of me right now, I'd swear you stole my boy and turned him into a mommy - they are identical in every way.....


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Well i have tried sexing the kittens but they all look the same to me, i think it's too early at only 5 days old for such a novice like moi!
They are doing really well and Daisy has stopped bleeding.
I love the way the all roll over and let me tickle their tummies.

Ottis looks so much like Daisy that's just crazy! wow!


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Thought i would post again to gush about my adorable kitties, they all have different personalities already, the little black on with the white face is getting really big and is a right porker! I actually heard them purring today and it was so sweet. I am never going to be able to make my mind up which one i keep and i cant keep them all as i have loads of friends and family queing up for them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know how much you love them. They're so sweet. It's hard to give them up.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Could not resist but to post this pic of my daughter holding one of the kittens which are a week old today, their eyes i have noticed are just starting to come open.....

http://www.kodakgallery.co.uk/BrowsePho ... &ownerid=0


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Another easy way to help you sex them -- see if they have nipples. We looked at a book when we found Tink (2 weeks old) and thought she was a male...until I saw her nipples when she was sleeping.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> Could not resist but to post this pic of my daughter holding one of the kittens which are a week old today, their eyes i have noticed are just starting to come open.....
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.co.uk/BrowsePho ... &ownerid=0


I have to log in to see the picture.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

oh im going upstairs to see if they have nipples oooohhhhh how exciting! just put the picture of one of Daisy's kittens on the members gallery, It's a little black and white one! 

xxx

P.s back in a mo to update on the nipples!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes they all have 8 little dots on their tummies.... dont boys have nipples then? or is that a silly question?
They are so cute and they love having their tummies tickled as they role over and stretch and yawn, i cant tear myself away from them, and daisy has really chilled out since she had them too.

One of the littens has one eye open now and one half open, can they see straight away? i dont want to suddenly freak them out, that's why i have been talking to them loads so they know my voice, my daughter also has been singing nursery rhymes to them,and they look like little teddie bears especially the one that looks a choc brown colour...

My goodness there will be some strict interegation of perspective owners before any of these little one's go to new home's, they will have the best of everything! ha ha


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope, girls have the nipples.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well---males have nipples too, but they're small. I would look at the private area. That's a sure bet!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Well---males have nipples too, but they're small. I would look at the private area. That's a sure bet!


Do they? Hmm, must be a lot less noticable. I didn't know that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're tiny! You have to search under the fur.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Crystal211 said:


> Nope, girls have the nipples.


Um...are you sure? Both Star and Lucky have them and they're _boys_.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

my3kitties said:


> Crystal211 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, girls have the nipples.
> ...


See above -- I stand corrected.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Ignore my post. I didn't see Jeanie's reply.

Do I need to go to The Corner, Jeanie?


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok well at the moment their privates all look the same with an exclamation mark and two dots either side! the dots are inbetween the bottom and the penis/vagina.
I think it's a little to soon to tell....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

jayneella said:


> Ok well at the moment their privates all look the same with an exclamation mark and two dots either side! the dots are inbetween the bottom and the penis/vagina.
> I think it's a little to soon to tell....


Does it look like any of these?


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

yes they all look like the adult male pic but what i can only assume are the testicals are only fleshy bumps not large lumps, would it be normal to have all boys? i will get a picture and show you.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

my3kitties said:


> Ignore my post. I didn't see Jeanie's reply.
> 
> Do I need to go to The Corner, Jeanie?


  No, you meant well. Besides, Mike's in there right now.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

It really could be too soon to tell if sexes yet...when they're this young, they can tend to look the same. Wait another week (even longer), and the difference will be more noticeable.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

WHan I had the kittens the only way I could tell the sexes when I compared the difference in what I saw. The 3 boys all looked alike but the single female looked different. Her openings were closer together. However, if they were all the same sex I'm not sure I could have figured it out. That could be why you are having so much trouble. They may all be the same sex.

Enjoy the babies. They are so much fun.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi, most of the babies all have their eye's open but the first born's are still shut tight. is that normal as he was the first born?? they are 9days old.
Also can they see straight away when their eyes open or is it all a little blurred?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would imagine their vision is a bit blurry, as human babies vision is. It takes a while to focus. I'm assuming. 

As for the eyes not opening, being born first wouldn't affect that, as far as I know. However, if they don't begin to open soon, it's possible that the kitten has one or both microthalmic eyee, a very tiny eye with no ability to see. Time will tell. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Well the little one's eye's are now starting to open and i must say i am releived, i couldn't sleep worrying about it, and all the if's and maybe's, i would never put him/her down just because she was blind i just couldn't! i have decided this is the little one im keeping as we have really bonded already! especially as this one was the one i thought was dead when it was born...

I will post some pics of him/her later as he/she fell asleep in my hand and looked soooooo cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I couldn't either! I'm glad you're keeping him. I'm glad his eyes are opening. I thought they would.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Just posted the pics to the members gallery x


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Just checked on daisy and she was beibg quite rough with the babies, she was bitting them, she had her frisky play face on, but aren't they too young for all that yet? they didn't cry or anything though, they are actually all half asleep.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's young; she'll learn. Just keep your eyes open.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello, just came home from an afternoon out to find the kittens all gone, i was devestated and really panicking i was searching everywhere...... after 20 mins of hunting i found them, they were downstairs in my daughters playroom, Daisy had carried each one all the way down stairs and through the house.
Why would she have done this??? i have left them there but put them in their box.

Daisy is acting quite strangly and doesn't seem to want to leave my side...


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

In the wild, cats constantly move their litters to protect them from predators. Maybe that's what she was doing, just by instinct.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Crystal,

Yes i have heard that too, but im wondering if someone was mowing their lawn or just generally making a noise outside so maybe that's why she moved them, should i leave them there where she took them or move them back?


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

jayneella said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> Yes i have heard that too, but im wondering if someone was mowing their lawn or just generally making a noise outside so maybe that's why she moved them, should i leave them there where she took them or move them back?


If it were me, I would have done what you did -- left them there and brought their bed to them. If she moved them there, whether it be by instinct to relocate or because of one of the other reasons you mentioned, I would think she did it for a reason.

I hope someone else who has experience with this sees this soon, too -- I've never had kittens but I've done a lot of research on all aspects of cats so I know about things I haven't experienced. But the BEST advice comes from someone with experience, IMO. You can read a million books/articles/etc...but until you've lived it, you don't truly know.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

if shes moved them leave them were they are.... unless they are in harms way or at serious risk of being eaten. Mum knows whats best.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks, i will leave them where they are, she keeps going back upstairs and meowing where they were so i keep showing her where she has moved them too....She was in my airing cupboard but the water heater is in there and it does get hot in there, however she has moved them too my daughters playroom which is a converted garage so it can get a little chilly at night....


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe out a small portable heater in there? not too close to the kittens as they might get too hot. And mum is probably still smelling them were they where. Cats are very smart animals but sometimes i think they are just daft. yes a small heater may be in order if your worried


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Daisy has always been a really tiny cat anyway but she is so skinny after havng the kittens, she has been wormed but have often should i be worming her and i have a worming liquid for her but are tablet's better?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you move the kittens back, she will probably move them again. This is typical of a mother cat. She is going to your cupboard, as Immortal said, because their odor is there, and she wants to make sure she has all of the kittens with her.

If she needs to be wormed, you need to know what kind of worms she has. To be certain, send a stool sample to the vet. If you are going to worm her, you have to make sure to use something the vet approves. Please don't make this decision on your own. Make sure you know that she has worms and what kind. Make sure to use only what the vet recommends. The link will give you some general knowledge. Let the vet give you specifics. 

http://www.vetinfo.com/catbaby.html#Worming%20Mom

I hope you are feeding her canned food, her very favorite, so that she eats well. It's important that she gets lots of fluids (which are in canned food) and extra food while she's nursing. Some vitamins will be helpful also, something you can add to her canned food.

I'm concerned about a room heater. It would have to have every possible safety feature. I don't think it's wise to have a room heater in an unattended room, especially one with small animals. Mother cat might move the kittens back or to a warmer room. However, if she choses somewhere that is dangerous, you will have to confine her to a room that is safe, secure, and warm--a room to which no other cat or other animal has access.

Lots of luck!


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Jeanie, thankyou for the advice, im not going to put a heater in there because i would probably end up burning the house down, they are tucked away in a corner and all huddle together so i guess they will keep warm enough, the weather in england is very mild at the moment and we have some lovely warm weather to come next week so they will be fine, I am booking an appointment next week to take daisy and the kittens for a check up now they are bigger but do i put them all in the same carrier? to take them there?
I am also going on a bit of a spending spree today for Daisy and the kittens to get toys and some cat nip as a treat for Daisy! she deserves it!!
I read a great article on foods and food bowls that someone gave me on here and im getting daisy some proper ceramic bowls.... As it's warmer im going to avoid the blue bottle thing she talked about, yuk! how gross for cat's poor little things, I wash daisys bowls every time she eats now....i was thinking of getting one of those water fountains for her aswell.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would definitely use two carriers. Just borrow one, if necessary. They are inexpensive in the discount stores, if you have to buy one. Don't forget to take a stool sample with you when you go to the vet. If's not expensive to have it checked. 

Most people who have bought the fountain say their cats love it! You'll have fun shopping.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

What about putting a hot water bottle in their bed?


----------



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

this may sound silly but if you have one I like to put a small or medium stuffed animal in with the kittens so they have something soft and warm to cuddle up with when mom is not there, like a teddy bear or something, just make sure mom has room to get in too.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Well a good idea about the hot water bottle but if i did that at night it would get cold and probably make them colder, good idea tho if it was a stay hot water bottle ha ha......

I did think of putting a teddie in there but then thought i was being stupid, but now it has been mentioned i will do it without feeling daft and mothering.

They have been fine the past two nights so i think they will be ok.... one of them really cry's when i pick it up, but the others are pretty calm and relaxed, im trying to handle the moaning minnie a bit more to get him/her more used to people, however i have stopped all people visiting since daisy moved them.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

here is a link to another forum in England in with that i have posted some recent pics of the babies on 

Edit: I'm sorry, but we're not supposed to post links to competing sites.
Jeanie


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry it's under General messages and then Daisy's new kittens...


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

oh gosh sorry i didn't realise x


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm so psyched that it all worked out! Hahaha! I hear what you're saying about the interrogation, I'm a fanatic when it comes to that. 

Just the other day, I was riding in the car with my mum and we passed a house that had a piece of paper taped to the porch that said:

"Save Are Lives
Free Kittens!"

After feeling affronted by that horrible spelling error (yes, that's actually what it said), I began a fanatical rant to my mother about the dangers of giving a kitten away like that. It took every ounce of my willpower not to jump out of the car and march over to that house to inform them of the risks and make sure they screened potential owners carefully. All I could see were these little kittens being shipped off to research labs or snake cages.

So Kudos to you for ensuring that at least three little angels won't share that fate. I'm glad that no one can ever harm your precious ones, and that you're such a spectacular grandmommy to them!


----------



## Kookiefool (May 18, 2006)

A few suggestions to help keep the kittens warm ...

1. Fill a large soda bottle with hot water, and wrap in a towel to put in their box.

2. Fill a sock, with raw rice or raw white beans or raw pearl tapioca, and fill it until it's firm. Tie the end of the sock in a tight knot to contain the filling, and microwave for 60 seconds. Make sure it's not too hot, just wram, then put in with the kittens (you can use two or more if you think they'll need it.) 

These two ideas should last about 2-3 hours each.

Never put a heating pad down on the bottom. If it gets too hot the babies have nowhere to go. If you have an electric heating pad, put it on the side of their box, so they can move away if its too hot, and get closer if they need it.


----------



## jayneella (Apr 8, 2006)

*New pics of daisy's kittens*

Hello, i have just posted new pics of daisy's kittens at 3 weeks old yesterday, these are pictures of the little one's making a run for it after i cut the side out of their box so they can stretch their little legs and explore and buy god they loved it!

http://www.catforum.com/photos/


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're adorable! What a great job Daisy is doing with them. It's amazing how quickly they grow, isn't it?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The kittens are so cute!


----------

